# woot, finally my kit



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

yea, i am excited, i finally ordered my kit last night. It is the VIS R34 front, extreme sides ( for availibility and price reasons only), and the jt evo2 rear. I paid only $450 shipped for all of this through a guy locally that just started up. This is a bangin price, he said my kit will be in on friday. I can't wait. One of the reasons it was so cheap was because i paid cash and my friend ordered a kit for his civic at the same time so we got a discount. His was only 430 for a full buddy club VIS kit. Awsome deal. If u want a kit tell me, and ill ask and this guy, u can prob. get u a good deal also, prob like 550 or so shipped.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

congrats. i might have to get you to hook me up


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

whatever man, tell me what u need and ill ask him and get u a price. the more i sell, the better deal he'll give me on a hood and wing in the future.


----------

